# 10 most bizarre people on Earth



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Surprisingly, no board members made the list 

http://www.oddpeak.com/item_65612.aspx


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I gotta work harder next year to make that list.:googly: 


I have heard of several of those whack jobs before. That kinda makes me worried.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

interesting.. very interesting


----------

